# BLVD NIGHTS SACRAMENTO



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

COME OUT KICK IT AND CRUISE! SAT,AUG 27TH.. MEET AT THE KFC/A&W ON FLORIN and FRANKLIN AROUND 6 OR 7PM CRUISE FLORIN..BETWEEN FRANKLIN AND STOCKTON BLVDS..


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

lets ride!!!!

*Fearnone picnic aug/28*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

singlegate said:


> lets ride!!!!
> 
> Fearnone picnic aug/21


:thumbsup: on that events list it says the 27th mybad :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

42 views 3 reply's bub if i get a stroke by them im there with the queen of the streets lol


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> 42 views 3 reply's bub if i get a stroke by them im there with the queen of the streets lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE WILL SEE IF ANYONE SHOWS UP!
:drama::drama:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

exotic rider said:


> WE WILL SEE IF ANYONE SHOWS UP!
> :drama::drama:


 
THEY WILL.... IF U BUILD IT! THEY WILL COME!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

bub916 said:


> THEY WILL.... IF U BUILD IT! THEY WILL COME!


 YES THEY WILL 
MAYBE?:dunno:


JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
FREE PARK & SHINE
COME OUT & KICK IT
TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

singlegate said:


> lets ride!!!!
> 
> *Fearnone picnic aug/28*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

sireluzion916 said:


> :h5:


 
:thumbsup::wave: WHOS THAT IN THE REGAL...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

WERE DOWN TO RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

KLASSICK C.C. said:


> WERE DOWN TO RIDE:thumbsup:


LET'S ROLL HOMIE...


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

Ill be there! Dont have the Lac anymore but ill be in the Impala 4 sure!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SPL Explorer said:


> Ill be there! Dont have the Lac anymore but ill be in the Impala 4 sure!



COOL! COOL!  U GONNA SLAP 13'S ON IT THOW RITE! :thumbsup: 
SEE U OUT THERE!


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

bub916 said:


> COOL! COOL!  U GONNA SLAP 13'S ON IT THOW RITE! :thumbsup:
> SEE U OUT THERE!


HAHAHA If someone has some all chrome 14s for cheap?

Hey bub916 ive seen your car quite a few times at shows but never talked to you b4. Clean a$$ car mayne!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SPL Explorer said:


> HAHAHA If someone has some all chrome 14s for cheap?
> 
> Hey bub916 ive seen your car quite a few times at shows but never talked to you b4. Clean a$$ car mayne!!!


thanks bro.... hope to see u in traffic soon!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice event!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

mabeg said:


> :thumbsup:


 


tpimuncie said:


> Nice event!


JUST LOVE TO CRUISE!! ITS COOL TO GO TO SHOWS AND STUFF,BUT I HAVE MORE FUN AND GET MORE JOY OUT OF DRIVING IN MY CAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

dear sacramento

you suck i moved here cuz of the quality of low riding when i moved here all the low riders must have moved away the next day besides the hop at my house and the hop at my house and the hop at hi-low the street scene has been dead as tupac nobody rolls and fools show up in suv 's and under buckets what happen to all yall rida's i visited here once and i couldnt believe how hard yall was riding i had 2 move here cuz of that now i see more people on electric wheel chairs rollin its a shame i have to travel out of town 2 get some low riding excitement COME ON SAC we should be out sat nights and sundays cruising can somebody back me up on this 

rida tell i die 

MR LETHAL


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bub916 said:


> JUST LOVE TO CRUISE!! ITS COOL TO GO TO SHOWS AND STUFF,BUT I HAVE MORE FUN AND GET MORE JOY OUT OF DRIVING IN MY CAR! :thumbsup:


 X61!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> dear sacramento
> 
> you suck i moved here cuz of the quality of low riding when i moved here all the low riders must have moved away the next day besides the hop at my house and the hop at my house and the hop at hi-low the street scene has been dead as tupac nobody rolls and fools show up in suv 's and under buckets what happen to all yall rida's i visited here once and i couldnt believe how hard yall was riding i had 2 move here cuz of that now i see more people on electric wheel chairs rollin its a shame i have to travel out of town 2 get some low riding excitement COME ON SAC we should be out sat nights and sundays cruising can somebody back me up on this
> 
> ...



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
HOTRODSIVLIFE
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> dear sacramento
> 
> you suck i moved here cuz of the quality of low riding when i moved here all the low riders must have moved away the next day besides the hop at my house and the hop at my house and the hop at hi-low the street scene has been dead as tupac nobody rolls and fools show up in suv 's and under buckets what happen to all yall rida's i visited here once and i couldnt believe how hard yall was riding i had 2 move here cuz of that now i see more people on electric wheel chairs rollin its a shame i have to travel out of town 2 get some low riding excitement COME ON SAC we should be out sat nights and sundays cruising can somebody back me up on this
> 
> ...


AGREE WITH SOME THINGS U SAID, THATS WHY IM TRYN TO GET SUMTH'N HAPPING WITH THIS CRUISE! WOULD LOVE TO SEE EVERYONE MORE ACTTIVE IN THE STREETS..... BUT WE CANT CRY AND WAIT ON EVRYONE ELSE, WHEN MY SHITS DONE IMA RIDE WITH OR WITHOUT EVERYONE ELSE!! "BESIDES" LEE! U AINT BEEN IN THE STREETS FOR OVER A YEAR!:scrutinize:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> X61!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

WELL I KNOW THATS MY REGAL LOL


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 338568





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 338569


:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> dear sacramento
> 
> you suck i moved here cuz of the quality of low riding when i moved here all the low riders must have moved away the next day besides the hop at my house and the hop at my house and the hop at hi-low the street scene has been dead as tupac nobody rolls and fools show up in suv 's and under buckets what happen to all yall rida's i visited here once and i couldnt believe how hard yall was riding i had 2 move here cuz of that now i see more people on electric wheel chairs rollin its a shame i have to travel out of town 2 get some low riding excitement COME ON SAC we should be out sat nights and sundays cruising can somebody back me up on this
> 
> ...


WOW!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

family first i give it 2 you again yall on da streets and yall making shit happen much love


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

lethalsdaname said:


> dear sacramento you suck i moved here cuz of the quality of low riding when i moved here all the low riders must have moved away the next day besides the hop at my house and the hop at my house and the hop at hi-low the street scene has been dead as tupac nobody rolls and fools show up in suv 's and under buckets what happen to all yall rida's i visited here once and i couldnt believe how hard yall was riding i had 2 move here cuz of that now i see more people on electric wheel chairs rollin its a shame i have to travel out of town 2 get some low riding excitement COME ON SAC we should be out sat nights and sundays cruising can somebody back me up on this rida tell i die MR LETHAL


 Where did you live before?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Guam707 said:


> Where did you live before?


PRETTY SURE IT WAS ALL OVER THE BAY.. FROM THE CITY TO RICHMOND


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

just rollin is always there


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Count me in..gotta wear these radials out so I can get me my 5.20z.


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

M.G. 916 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm hoping I can make it got a family function same day, guess if anything just b out a little later.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SixDeuce said:


> I'm hoping I can make it got a family function same day, guess if anything just b out a little later.


:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SixDeuce said:


> I'm hoping I can make it got a family function same day, guess if anything just b out a little later.





JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> :h5:





66 fleetwood said:


> To The Top





mabeg said:


> TTT





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup::rofl:





mabeg said:


>



TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Lets ride!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Q-DOG said:


> Lets ride!!!!


:thumbsup: GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE WANTS TO CRUISE!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WILL B THERE FOR THE CRUISE NIGHTS IN SACRA


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> WILL B THERE FOR THE CRUISE NIGHTS IN SACRA





singlegate said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Caravaning for a wedding earlier that day on stockton, so ill b right in that neck of da woods ready to cruise. Can't wait. Is this gonna be the debut for the money carlo....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

moreno54 said:


> Caravaning for a wedding earlier that day on stockton, so ill b right in that neck of da woods ready to cruise. Can't wait. Is this gonna be the debut for the money carlo....


 BE COOL TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE! WOULD LOVE TO BUST THE MONTE OUT ON THE STREETS, BUT DONT THINK IT WILL HAPPEN....


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

WHAT IT DO 916?...:wave:...BUB916 IS A STRAIGHT RIDER. I KNOW WHEN UR MONTE IS OUT YOULL BE OUT ROLLIN THE STREETS HOMIE.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ricardo labrador said:


> WHAT IT DO 916?...:wave:...BUB916 IS A STRAIGHT RIDER. I KNOW WHEN UR MONTE IS OUT YOULL BE OUT ROLLIN THE STREETS HOMIE.


THANX HOMIE! AND YES I WILL!! I STAY ON THE STREETS TO THIS DAY,JUST NOT IN MY CAR....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait... hno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yowzers said:


> Can't wait... hno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

bub916 said:


>


HOPEFULLY I CAN ROLL OUT THIS DAY..
HEY BUB, YOU CAN ROLL WITH ME & J?
:dunno:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

exotic rider said:


> HOPEFULLY I CAN ROLL OUT THIS DAY..HEY BUB, YOU CAN ROLL WITH ME & J?:dunno:


 Na.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

bub916 said:


> Na.....


WHAT WE'RE NOT GOOD ENOUGH?
SORRY ABOUT THAT THEN!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

moreno54 said:


> TTT...


TTT


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

bub916 said:


> THANX HOMIE! AND YES I WILL!! I STAY ON THE STREETS TO THIS DAY,JUST NOT IN MY CAR....


ey fuck it... atleast your out there doin the dam thing bro. sittin clean. hope to catch you in traffic sometime yo...ill be in the lac.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

T T T


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ricardo labrador said:


> ey fuck it... atleast your out there doin the dam thing bro. sittin clean. hope to catch you in traffic sometime yo...ill be in the lac.


 :yes:
soon!


VALLES 65 DROP said:


> T T T





tpimuncie said:


> uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

exotic rider said:


> TTT





tpimuncie said:


> TTT


 
TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

So from the looks of it its gonna be six cars 12 suv's 18 scappers 150 people who own low riders but,will leave them home


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

lethalsdaname said:


> So from the looks of it its gonna be six cars 12 suv's 18 scappers 150 people who own low riders but,will leave them home


 So are you part of the 6 or 150 just asking


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> So from the looks of it its gonna be six cars 12 suv's 18 scappers 150 people who own low riders but,will leave them home


 I KEEP HEARING ABOUT THIS QUEEN OF THE STREETS HOP! AT THE NIGHT OF THE CRUISE, TRUE? 



ncridahz said:


> So are you part of the 6 or 150 just asking


HE WILL BE ONE OF THE 6!!!




http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/?action=view&current=2011-07-31_19-13-49_541.mp4


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> So from the looks of it its gonna be six cars 12 suv's 18 scappers 150 people who own low riders but,will leave them home


AND 1 HOT ROD FOOL!
:finger:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SACRAMENTO.....
HIT ME UP!!








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

chingon68mex said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

*HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*



lethalsdaname said:


> So from the looks of it its gonna be six cars 12 suv's 18 scappers 150 people who own low riders but,will leave them home


 AND ONE SAFEWAY TRUCK....LOL


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

NOT TO MANY SUMMER NIGHTS LEFT, LETS GET IT CRACK'N OUT THERE!! IF THE POLICE HAPPEN TO COME OUT AND HATE,DONT RUN BACK TO YOUR FORT! JUST KEEP IT MOVING TO THE NEXT SPOT.... :thumbsup:

TTT for keeping real lowriding alive in sac!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHERE IT ALL STARTED, SAN JOSE....










ROLL CALL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-4.html


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SixDeuce said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:wave:bub916;14426426]



[/QUOTE]


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

madmax64 said:


> :wave:bub916;14426426]


[/QUOTE]

:wave:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

RELENTLESS C.C. WELL BE THERE.. YOU GUYS GOT COME OUT SUNDAY THE 28TH,

WE GOTTA HOP OFF, ITS A OPEN SHOW TO ALL SHOW CARS, AND BIKES

Greatest Car and Bike Show on Earth! FREE admission for everyone! Fun for the whole family! Food, vendors, music, ferris wheel and activities for the kids, mechanical bull riding, pinup competition, burn-off comp, hop comp, trophies for all winners, stunt bike show! All kinds of cars and bikes welcome, pre-registration $10. Contact me for details

WE HAVE NO LAME ASS RULES JUST BE COOL AND BRING THE FAMILY AND DONT FORGET YOUR KUSTOM CAR OR BIKE, BICYCLE ETC
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...04348656279311

AFTER ALL THE YEARS I PUT INTO MIDNIGHT MASS YOUR GUNNA LOVE THIS EVEN MORE'
http://www.facebook.com/JustJayWalding



THE SHOW IS SUNDAY AUG 28TH @-

Holeshot Choppers and Performance 2421 Mercantile Dr
Rancho Cordova, California 95742




10AM-3PM FOR PREREG CALL [email protected] 916-346-6052 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000621880519


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting close


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Getting close


:yes: HOPEFULLY THERES A GOOD TURNOUT!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT, SHINE'N AND HAVE'N FUN!!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_man i would love that but shit i cant tell if anyone is showin up lets get it right sac _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

shit 4 of the six will be people who roll with me


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> shit 4 of the six will be people who roll with me


SHIT YOU BETTER PICK ME UP TOO!
I WANNA RIDE IN A SAFEWAY TRUCK!!!!
IF YOU WERE WALKING I'D PICK YOU UP......
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

shit my cars not ready can i jump in with you lee 
we can call it the safeway to cruise:rofl: :biggrin::rofl:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ncridahz said:


> shit my cars not ready can i jump in with you lee
> we can call it the safeway to cruise:rofl: :biggrin::rofl:


whats wrong with your car which car you got like 6 of them


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5::thumbsup:


singlegate said:


> lets ride!!!!
> 
> *Fearnone picnic aug/28*





sireluzion916 said:


> :h5:





SPL Explorer said:


> Ill be there! Dont have the Lac anymore but ill be in the Impala 4 sure!





tpimuncie said:


> Nice event!





JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> WELL I KNOW THATS MY REGAL LOL





A TODA MADRE said:


> Count me in..gotta wear these radials out so I can get me my 5.20z.





M.G. 916 said:


> :thumbsup:





66 fleetwood said:


> To The Top





Q-DOG said:


> Lets ride!!!!





VALLES 65 DROP said:


> WILL B THERE FOR THE CRUISE NIGHTS IN SACRA





moreno54 said:


> Caravaning for a wedding earlier that day on stockton, so ill b right in that neck of da woods ready to cruise. Can't wait. Is this gonna be the debut for the money carlo....





ricardo labrador said:


> WHAT IT DO 916?...:wave:...BUB916 IS A STRAIGHT RIDER. I KNOW WHEN UR MONTE IS OUT YOULL BE OUT ROLLIN THE STREETS HOMIE.





Yowzers said:


> Can't wait... hno:





chingon68mex said:


>





SixDeuce said:


>





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> TTT





POORBOYS C.C. said:


> RELENTLESS C.C. WELL BE THERE.. YOU GUYS GOT COME OUT SUNDAY THE 28TH,
> 
> WE GOTTA HOP OFF, ITS A OPEN SHOW TO ALL SHOW CARS, AND BIKESGreatest Car and Bike Show on Earth! FREE admission for everyone! Fun for the whole family! Food, vendors, music, ferris wheel and activities for the kids, mechanical bull riding, pinup competition, burn-off comp, hop comp, trophies for all winners, stunt bike show! All kinds of cars and bikes welcome, pre-registration $10. Contact me for details
> 
> ...





lethalsdaname said:


> _man i would love that but shit i cant tell if anyone is showin up lets get it right sac _





ncridahz said:


> shit my cars not ready can i jump in with you lee
> we can call it the safeway to cruise:rofl: :biggrin::rofl:





mabeg said:


> TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

its thursday the cruz is in 2 days who will roll who will leave thier car home if i got 2 push my car down the street 2 make it i will LETHAL LOWS 2011


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> its thursday the cruz is in 2 days who will roll who will leave thier car home if i got 2 push my car down the street 2 make it i will LETHAL LOWS 2011


I'LL HELP YOU BRO..
:wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> its thursday the cruz is in 2 days who will roll who will leave thier car home if i got 2 push my car down the street 2 make it i will LETHAL LOWS 2011


k...... u push, i'll be in the car hitt'n the switch! :roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Got my cruzn muzic ready & the batteries charged ready to ride!! TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

moreno54 said:


> Got my cruzn muzic ready & the batteries charged ready to ride!! TTT



THATS WHATS UP HOMIE! HOPE MORE HOMIES DO THE SAME, WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT CRACK'N OUT THERE!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_MAN THIS IS GONNA BE SOME TOP NOTCH BIG TIME MONKEY LOOKIN ZEBRA STRIPED HUSTLER MAGAZINE READIN 5 DOLLAR FOOT LONG EATIN BA DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAA IM LOVIN IT ASS CRUZ LETS ROCK THIS BIOTCH TELL THE WHEELS FALL OFF "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL" WE JUST COME DAM _


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> _MAN THIS IS GONNA BE SOME TOP NOTCH BIG TIME MONKEY LOOKIN ZEBRA STRIPED HUSTLER MAGAZINE READIN 5 DOLLAR FOOT LONG EATIN BA DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAA IM LOVIN IT ASS CRUZ LETS ROCK THIS BIOTCH TELL THE WHEELS FALL OFF "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL" WE JUST COME DAM _


:dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ALCATRAZ said:


>


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WHOS READY TO MAKE SOME TRAFFIC! MEMBER WE CANT STAY IN ONLY ONE LANE, AND IF THEY COME AND HATE.. DONT RUN HOME KEEP IT MOVING.. THERES LOTS OF PLACES TO KICK IT.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

was up bub tonite its on and rollin hopefully the mass comes out lets do it moving batteries is on charge i think there is a lincoln out there gonna get spanked 2 night though word on the streets is the queen is on mission


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> was up bub tonite its on and rollin hopefully the mass comes out lets do it moving batteries is on charge i think there is a lincoln out there gonna get spanked 2 night though word on the streets is the queen is on mission


 AHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT!!!!!! BRING THEM EXTRA MOTORS! SHIT ME AND MIKE GONNA NOSE UP WIT HER IN THE CAPRICE...... HAHA JK.. DONT LET HER GET US..


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, didnt get any wirez for the Impala but ill still be there! More around 730-8 tho. Cant wait


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SPL Explorer said:


> Well, didnt get any wirez for the Impala but ill still be there! More around 730-8 tho. Cant wait


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SPL Explorer said:


> Well, didnt get any wirez for the Impala but ill still be there! More around 730-8 tho. Cant wait


 X2! But ill be there lil earlier.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

So, I see they gonna be few cruisers out there?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

chingon68mex said:


> So, I see they gonna be few cruisers out there?


 Come out foolio, traite tu Tu carro


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Come out foolio, traite tu Tu carro






fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkk,, my car won't start,,is fucking hella hot and I'm getting fraustraited here,,,fuck this shit,,, I'm out,,, next time for sure,,



quien tuviera 61's recien restorados,,,


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

chingon68mex said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkk,, my car won't start,,is fucking hella hot and I'm getting fraustraited here,,,fuck this shit,,, I'm out,,, next time for sure,,
> 
> 
> 
> quien tuviera 61's recien restorados,,,


calm Homie, try'n get going and wait till it cools down... like 7ish like we doin! eitherway hope u get her fixed! :thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

HOPE YOU GUYS ARE COMMING TO CIRCUS OF THE WICKED TOMORROW,

DONT FOR GET WE GOT THAT HOP COMP

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=204348656279311


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

chingon68mex said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkk,, my car won't start,,is fucking hella hot and I'm getting fraustraited here,,,fuck this shit,,, I'm out,,, next time for sure,,quien tuviera 61's recien restorados,,,


 Porque haces tus ojitos como makina de slots??Parece que te la estan enterrando


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME, HAD A GOOD TIME... WE DIDNT DO MUCH CRUISE'N BUT WE DID HAVE NICE TURNOUT AND FUN! WAS GLAD TO SEE SOME RIDERS OUT... :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Porque haces tus ojitos como makina de slots??Parece que te la estan enterrando


GLAD U MADE IT HOME SAFE! UR AH TRUE RIDER.... DRIVING TO SAC FROM YUBA CITY, CRUISE'N WITH US AND KICK'N IT... THEN COMING RITE BACK IN MORNING FOR PICNIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bub916 said:


> GLAD U MADE IT HOME SAFE! UR AH TRUE RIDER.... DRIVING TO SAC FROM YUBA CITY, CRUISE'N WITH US AND KICK'N IT... THEN COMING RITE BACK IN MORNING FOR PICNIC! :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie! See you bout 10


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> g36uWSVNr9Q?hd=1
> :worship::thumbsup::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good turnout, Had a good time, besides my 5th wheel breaking.... When & where is the next one??


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

moreno54 said:


> Good turnout, Had a good time, besides my 5th wheel breaking.... When & where is the next one??


GLAD U MADE IT OUT! WHERE WORKING ON MAKING THAT SAME SPOT A WEEKLY THING... ONLY DIFFRENCE IS IT'LL BE THE PARKING RITE NEXT TO KFC/A&W! IT'LL BE LIKE A CRUISE INN... KICK IT THERE,EAT SOME FOOD AND DO ALL THAT KICKN BACK STUFF...THEN AROUND 9 0R SO.. WHEN THEY CLOSE WILL GET IN TRAFFIC AND CRUISE .


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We ended up chaperones for a Quince on Saturday afternoon with some homies from Viejitos. I was trying to make this one but i got burned out by 5PM that heat aint no joke!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

A TODA MADRE said:


> We ended up chaperones for a Quince on Saturday afternoon with some homies from Viejitos. I was trying to make this one but i got burned out by 5PM that heat aint no joke!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

GLAD TO SEE RIDERS COME OUT ON SATURDAY!!! WE ALSO GOT PERMISSION FROM A&W TO COME BACK EVERY SATURDAY NITE A&W SAID THEY SOLD OUT THE FIRST 2HRS WE WERE THERE. COOL FOR US COOL FOR THEM SO PICK A SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SPL Explorer said:


> Well, didnt get any wirez for the Impala but ill still be there! More around 730-8 tho. Cant wait


 VIDEO WAS TIGHT BRO, GLAD U GUYS MADE IT!


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn, you posted my vid b4 I got a chance to. Had a good time! Need more crusin next time tho!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:yes::thumbsup:


SPL Explorer said:


> Damn, you posted my vid b4 I got a chance to. Had a good time! Need more crusin next time tho!


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

bub916 said:


> WHERE WORKING ON MAKING THAT SAME SPOT A WEEKLY THING... ONLY DIFFRENCE IS IT'LL BE THE PARKING RITE NEXT TO KFC/A&W! IT'LL BE LIKE A CRUISE INN... KICK IT THERE,EAT SOME FOOD AND DO ALL THAT KICKN BACK STUFF...THEN AROUND 9 0R SO.. WHEN THEY CLOSE WILL GET IN TRAFFIC AND CRUISE .


 showed up kinda late but definitely wanted to make it out ther, it was cool :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SixDeuce said:


> showed up kinda late but definitely wanted to make it out ther, it was cool :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

So it's it sat or Sunday the cruise? I was under the impression that sat was san Jo and Sunday sac?


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

We are going to keep this going every saturday nite about 630pm kfc closes at 10pm so let's hang out and do our thing! and if you have a hopper bring it and swing it:h5:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> So it's it sat or Sunday the cruise? I was under the impression that sat was san Jo and Sunday sac?


EVERY SAT FROM NOW ON.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> So it's it sat or Sunday the cruise? I was under the impression that sat was san Jo and Sunday sac?


SAN JO IS THIS SAT.... BUT SAC IS GONNA START DOIN IT EVERY SAT ON FLORIN AND FRANKLIN,HOPE THERES NOT A BUNCH OF MIX UP! BUT THIS SUNDAY IS FAMILY FIRST SHOW,THEN AFTER WILL CRUISE FLORIN!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> So it's it sat or Sunday the cruise? I was under the impression that sat was san Jo and Sunday sac?


Where it all started from San Jose









_*We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks
*_


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SJDEUCE said:


> Where it all started from San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

EVERY SATURDAY!!!!!!! SAC WILL BE PUT BACK ON THE MAP DAMIT!!!!!!! LOL LOL AND IF YOU GET COLD BRING A COAT  LOL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> EVERY SATURDAY!!!!!!! SAC WILL BE PUT BACK ON THE MAP DAMIT!!!!!!! LOL LOL AND IF YOU GET COLD BRING A COAT  LOL


I SELL COATS TOO!
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE....
I HAVE THEM IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA. 
HIT ME UP! 
$10.99 PER ISSUE
YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED..
I'LL ALSO BE IN STOCKTON AT SONIC ON 1st FRIDAY. 
LMK?
:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------

